# problem with high Phosphate level



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I think I finally figured out why my plants are not growing well. My levels of Phosphate are very high. I've been testing mine for about 1 month now, and it always reads high. I've been dosing small amounts of KNO3 and K2SO4 only. I've changed 3 x 50% water in last 4 weeks and I try to feed little with low or none phosphate food. I'm trying to grow plants, so I was hoping they will use it. (I have moss, anubias, lots of hornworth, bolbitis, some java and windelow). But I don't have any algae problems. I use water conditioner, equilibrium and little acid buffer (when I test it, it reads very low phosphate), but next day after water change, water in my 20G is still off the chart. I know there are products out there that remove Phosphate, but I'm not sure what is I should use. Also I want to use that option only as a last resort. Any ideas how to keep it under control?
Thanx.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

HBH / Aqua-Pure make a phosphate removal filter pad.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Excess phosphates often will cause algae problems in planted tanks (especially hair types). When you say high, what ppm are you at?. If your tap water is not high in phosphate it must be being introduced into your system via foods or as a fertilizer. I suspect that your plants are causing your nitrates to bottom out releasing phosphates as a fertilizer uptake by product.

I know it sounds convvoluded, but all the plants you have have the potential to be nitrate sponges. I suggest removing the hornwort and see if it continues.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

what kinda worked for me is adding some floating plants... those babies suck nutrients like crazy in my tank... managed to control the levels of phosphate in my shrimp tank


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanx Stuart. You are right! I did have some hair algae problems while back. I did remove lots of plants and moss that had hair algae attached and I haven't seen it for a while now. My phosphate shows the darkest blue on the chart: 5 + mg/L. Also my nitrates are most of the time very low, usually only around 5 -10 mg/L, so it all makes sense now. 
What types of plants would you recommend for my 20G non CO2 tank for the time being? I have coralife 6700K 65W on for 7 hours. CO2 system is on my list (maybe this x-mas?)


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

So I got rid of the hornworth, got couple more slower growing plants. Did 30-50% water change a week with only dosing potassium, nitrates and micros and my phosphate is still reading high. Any ideas? or what is the best phosphate removal for my 20G.
Thanx


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Time for update. After getting rid of hornworth and regular water changes there was absolutely no change. My phosphate was still reading off the chart. After lots of reading through forum posts everything was pointing that the phosphates are the problems, I finally gave in and got phosphate removal. It's been in my filter since Jan 8th and I've already noticed big changes. Water is staying lot cleaner (not as brown as it used to). I always thought it was because of the wood pieces I added. Also plants seem to show little more stable growth and don't melt away as they used to. Especially java fern. I hope this is beginning of the right path. I was almost ready to give up and sell the tank. I'll keep you posted.


----------

